# Need some advice, Internet screen name and address



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I have been using Windstream internet service for years. [email protected] and others. 

Now I find that I must part company. We have Windstream service, but it has gone downhill, and their TV associate, Dish Network is awful. Cox is giving us greatly improved service, TV, phone and net for about $50 less than we are paying WS. 

Now the question---Since I can no longer use [email protected] I want to use something that I will never have to change again---

Is there such a thing? Wife changed to classic Yahoo, but are there better out there? 

Next question is what is the most practical manner of letting my email contacts know of the change? I should say that Windstream has, in advance of the change, screwed up my address book.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'd get a gmail account for a permanent email address. Gmail provides a lot for free in addition to email: free phone service, free Google Drive (15GB of cloud storage), and free MS-Office compatible applications. You can also use your account to login to Google Play Store on your cell phone.

Yes, you'll need to let everyone know your new email address.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That is a PITA....
Years ago in the dial up era.....and after the free AOL BS...I settled on Earthlink as my dial modem.

When I moved on....to other providers, I was able to retail a e-mail and home page for about a $1 per month.
That is still is active and gave me an account to use in hotels and any other providers.
Earthlink works for me...I don't have a Hotmail account....... but Hotmail should do the same thing for you.

Yahoo has really gone downhill last year ...and I do have an account, but only use that where an e-mail is required...and I don't want to give out my main account.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> That is a PITA....
> Years ago in the dial up era.....and after the free AOL BS...I settled on Earthlink as my dial modem.


I was a little taken aback to see the term "screen name" in the thread title.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

hunter63 said:


> That is a PITA....
> Years ago in the dial up era.....and after the free AOL BS...I settled on Earthlink as my dial modem.
> 
> When I moved on....to other providers, I was able to retail a e-mail and home page for about a $1 per month.
> ...


I have had Yahoo since 1995, the year they started. Picked the name of my last favorite car and reversed it "name of car"@yahoo.com and HAVE NEVER HAD TO CHANGE. SO if it was a Ford, it would be [email protected]. This was because apparently, my married name is as common as "Smith" all over Germany and Austria so every variation on it was taken. I will never forget the car, so it made sense. 

I now have 2 gmail.com accounts (one with a professional name as the car backwards is a little strange), 1 msn.com and the old Yahoo account. 
I agree, the Yahoo has been STRANGE and bad lately, but since every friend and working aquaintance SINCE 1995 HAS THAT email ADDRESS. I keep it for shopping on Walmart, etc and other sites. It works and I have it forwarded to gmail account so I only have to check that. My phone is set up to tell me which account. Amazon and UPS is on msn.com, Walmart on Yahoo and friends and former co-workers or official type stuff are on the "more professional" gmail. 

It actually is easier than it sounds. It is like having ringtones for my kids. I want to know who is calling....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I was a little taken aback to see the term "screen name" in the thread title.


I don't find that odd....
Many people use a screen name instead of their given name for the interwebs...
My yahoo address has Hunter in it.....and has been around since the mid 90's as well.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> I don't find that odd....
> Many people use a screen name instead of their given name for the interwebs...
> My yahoo address has Hunter in it.....and has been around since the mid 90's as well.


I wasn't referring to using a handle or moniker. The term "screen name" was pretty much the brainchild of AOL.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Nevada said:


> I'd get a gmail account for a permanent email address. Gmail provides a lot for free in addition to email: free phone service, free Google Drive (15GB of cloud storage), and free MS-Office compatible applications. You can also use your account to login to Google Play Store on your cell phone.
> 
> Yes, you'll need to let everyone know your new email address.


Gmail has the best spam filter I have ever seen. Whoever wrote the algorithms knew what they were doing. In addition to routing into the Inbox and the Spam folder it also has a folder labeled ALL which is not spam but is the 2nd tier type emails. Gmail is my backup email and if they were not associated with google I would probably employ it more often.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Nevada; remember that you are not dealing with an expert here---what other term is there for the name one uses on email? I certainly do not want to go on every website there is with my "common as Smith" surname. Someone would surely track me down and sell me a new roof or an orphanage in Peru. 

And thanks for the suggestions everyone. I will have to choose. I am really ticked that Windstream has messed up my email so that I cannot access my address book, and the service cancellation date is not until the 22nd.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> what other term is there for the name one uses on email?


Email username I think is the common term.

During the 1990s people tried to come up with standards that we all could follow with the new Internet technology. It was suggested that business email accounts be the first initial plus last name. So a professor at UCLA named John Smith would have an email address of [email protected]. People eventually learned that private email addresses should reflect interests or hobbies rather than real names.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tobster said:


> Gmail has the best spam filter I have ever seen. Whoever wrote the algorithms knew what they were doing. In addition to routing into the Inbox and the Spam folder it also has a folder labeled ALL which is not spam but is the 2nd tier type emails. Gmail is my backup email and if they were not associated with google I would probably employ it more often.


Are you nuts!?!?! I get more spam at my gmail account than I do all my other accounts combined.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have: gmail, yahoo and what used to be hotmail but is now outlook.com along with a private domain that I own email accounts(s). I forsee yahoo going away in a few years (the companies been having financial issues) so would probably suggest gmail.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> Are you nuts!?!?! I get more spam at my gmail account than I do all my other accounts combined.


I may be nuts, but that does not change the fact that 100% of email spam to Gmail goes into the spam folder and it automatically deletes after 30 days or at anytime with one click I can delete the entire contents of the folder.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If it does not filter spam, then its not a good spam filter. You can empty any folder with 1 or 2 clicks.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> If it does not filter spam, then its not a good spam filter. You can empty any folder with 1 or 2 clicks.


Please read my comment again, here is what I said:
"100% of email spam to Gmail goes into the spam folder". I think a filter that catches 100% is a good filter, you obviously have a higher standard. If in your opinion that is not a good filter, that is your prerogative. 

I never see the spam, it goes straight to the Spam folder not my inbox.
Yes, you can empty a folder with one or two clicks or let it cycle out after 30 days.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tobster said:


> Please read my comment again, here is what I said:
> "100% of email spam to Gmail goes into the spam folder". I think a filter that catches 100% is a good filter, you obviously have a higher standard. If in your opinion that is not a good filter, that is your prerogative.
> 
> I never see the spam, it goes straight to the Spam folder not my inbox.
> Yes, you can empty a folder with one or two clicks or let it cycle out after 30 days.


If you read my post, gmail does NOT catch most of my spam. So we have a difference of opinion as to what works here.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Go with a google account, IN fact I would recommend getting at least 3 of email accounts. 

1 for your normal day to day activities, fourm email address, facebook etc.
1 for more private email, financial sites, medical, legal.
1 for junk sites, sites that want emails but you really dont want to give them, but want the discount there offering


----------

